# Rise and Fall civilization at war



## Vuth (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I've been trying to launch rise and fall but i failed all the time. First, it asked me to install additional libraries and i clicked OK, then a message appear "Application installed successfully. Reboot the computer to complete the installation. Continued?" No matter how many times I reboot the computer, once i launch the game, the same message always appear. Please help me.


----------



## Vuth (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rise & Fall civilizations at war Problem II*



Xpose said:


> Hello, i got a problem with Rise & Fall civilizations at war. i have innstalled it right and installed patch but problem is, when i try to start it i get a error or massage*
> 
> here it is.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as X-pose. Please Help. the game asked me the reboot again and again. HELP :S


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
it seems that the game has issues in Windows 7 because the game installs starforce (starforce is an antipiracy software that is used in several games)

so try this:

download revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remains from the HDD and from the registry when prompted
reboot.

install the game and run it, it will ask you to install starforce driver and then reboot, when you reboot download and install the Starforce driver that is compatible with Windows 7:

http://www.star-force.com/support/sfdrvup.zip

reboot your PC and try the game


----------



## Vuth (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried that many times but it still didn't work. What should I do? please help


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

have you updated the game to the latest patch?
also try running the game in compatibility with Windows XP SP3
to do that
right click on the game's shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility 

under compatibility mode choose:
tick the box: run this program in...
choose Windows XP SP3
and click OK


----------



## Vuth (Aug 2, 2011)

I used compatibility mode Windows XP SP3. But i don't think I had the latest update patch. How can i find that? and what should I do after that?


----------



## l16m (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with RaF except that it repairs it self when rebooting and ends up deleting itself, not managed to try whats been recommended on here yet. But as for patches Strategy Informer is useful for patches. Not sure if anyone else would recommend it though or if it will work but its possibly worth a try. You can manually install a patch onto the game files if you can't install the patch updates through the game. Usually there is details on how you would install the patch manually. It may require a little research into it. If i find a definite way to get RaF working i will make sure to send you the details on it. Hope i've been of some help to you, sorry about my little essay.


----------

